# Gizmo was killed!



## jubidyjub (Sep 27, 2010)

Last friday evening, I let Gizmo, my rescued holland lop, out to play. We have an enclosed porch that opens to a run around pen. We've used it for years and have never had a problem. I went out at sundown to put him in, but he was have so much fun that I figured he could play a little longer.

I went out 20 minutes later; Gizmo was no where to be found. By now it was dark so my dad and I search the yard with flash lights.
I found Gizmo dead and bloody about 10 yards from the pen. He appeared half eaten without a head and front legs. A fox likely killed him.

I am devastated. He was my favorite bun. We only had him a month. He was the survivor of a dog attack that injured his leg. He had surgery and we nursed him back to heath. but instead of looking for a new home, we like him too much so he stayed.

Gizmo could hop really high even with an injured leg. More that once, we'd find him on top of one of the 4 ft high wooden hutches. He was always in good spirits and overly friendly. I was bonded to him within a week. He was abandoned on the streets so it was strange to see such a nice rabbit.

I am filled with sorrow. :bawl:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 27, 2010)

I am so sorry. What a terrible shock for you.

Rest in Peace, little Gizmo 

Jan


----------



## Nela (Sep 27, 2010)

How terrible Rip Gizmo. So sorry you experienced that :expressionless


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 27, 2010)

We are so sorry for your loss. I had a Koi that I raised from a 1 inch fingerling. Had to get new aquariums several times as he kept growing too big. Finally built a pond in our back yard so he would have enough room to grow to full size. After being out for two months, I came out one morning and pretty much found what you did. Going back on survival training from decades ago, I put out snares, and the next morning there were three dead opposums. I never lost another fish. Sounds like you need to do some re-inforcement work if you're gonna use it any more. My father had a chicken coop we built that was double layered with the outer wire a very thick guage as well as a tight mesh to keep out all predators. We also have two large canines now which also seems to keep most predators except skunks far away.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh how devestating...i'm so terribly sorry for your loss..


----------



## Saffy (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh poor Gizmo .. I am so sorry. Binkie free little man.


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. Poor little buy  RIP.


----------



## allie0618 (Oct 10, 2010)

My sincere sympathy. No one really understands unless they are really bonded to their pet, no matter what kind. I will keep you in my thoughts. No more suffering for Gizmo. He was lucky to be with you--someone who really cared for him and loved him. :rip:


----------



## Jaded (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh my, im so sorry:rip:gizmo


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 10, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't know where you live. In our parts of the country, I would never suggest a rabbit be kept outdoors. Risks are many. A neighbor with a young person had two buns she'd put in the grass during sunlight hours. After a time, I noticed there was a stilted hutch, legs about 3 feet high, in their backyard. Seemed the interest in keeping them Inside waned. I wanted to alert them to the fox, opposums, raccoons, and hawks overhead, coyote sightings, and various predators lurking in our neighborhood.

So tragic and preventable, and I'm very sad to hear your baby lost his life to the unwelcomed, uninvited predator. 

Foxes have a keen sense of smell. What is it, their sense of smell is 20 times greater than a human's nose???

Malicious humans who attack innocent rabbits in hutches is another reason I suggest no one keep a defenseless rabbit unsupervised, or outdoors. Unless you've got a well-guarded concrete and fortified environment in moderate temperatures.
Just talking about the Caroline Gilbert Adopt-a-Rabbit sanctuary environment in SC with a friend over the weekend...

Bless you folks who do so much to help rescue rabbits into forever loving homes.

Too many tales of rabbits losing their lives due to malicious & predator actions.

Deepest sympathy for losing your rescue baby this way. My heart breaks for Gizmo and you. That predator will stay. Please protect your beloved buns,

{treasuredfriends}


----------



## jubidyjub (Oct 11, 2010)

:cry2 I'm sorry gizmo!

I know the risks. Why did I do it?

We have used that enclosure for three years without problems. That's why it was so unexpected. We are are only letting them play in our enclosed porch now, which is very protected.


----------

